# Good Coyote Calls?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking to get into the coyote seen this winter. What is a good electric call? Walmart had some on clearance but don't know if they are a good brands.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK gdog, stay out of this.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I started laughing as soon as I saw the thread topic and that you had responded...-_O-


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Looking to get into the coyote seen this winter. What is a good electric call? Walmart had some on clearance but don't know if they are a good brands.


For electronic calls...I've always used FoxPro, but don't count out hand calls as well. I've seen some **** good deals on used FoxPro callers if you look around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> I started laughing as soon as I saw the thread topic and that you had responded...-_O-


Ah, ha, ha, hoo, hee, hee :rotfl:

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

inbowrange said:


> Looking to get into the coyote seen this winter. What is a good electric call? Walmart had some on clearance but don't know if they are a good brands.


The calls at Walmart are going to be limited on the programmed calls. Every dog has already heard them and you will have a hard time calling in dogs. 
The Ruger hunt Bluetooth is an exception because it pairs with your phone. And you can download any call. But it is not very loud and the speaker is not great. 
Fox pro is king. But once again you want one that you can download calls not just pre programmed crap. 
Do over look hand calls. A good fawn distress and rabbit distress should always be on your lanyard.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay. Thanks guys. I'll look into those brands.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Electronic I like Fox Pro. Hand calls you can't beat the Carver Predator Calls


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there different Fox Pro that are better then another?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not trying to steal the thread, but I am also pondering getting into it because I could here them howling all around me at dusk/night where I hunt elk. My question is when is best, winter or summer? I would think winter due to less food.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

inbowrange said:


> Is there different Fox Pro that are better then another?


Reb!

You are alive!?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Reb!
> 
> You are alive!?


I am still here.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Is there different Fox Pro that are better then another?


Some have different options and some have a better remote. I have used the 416, FX3. Scorpion, Fury, CS24 and the Shock Wave. They were all good. Read what each has to offer to help decide which one you may like. I have used Johnny Stewart and Wildlife Technology calls also. They both have some great sounds but I like the Fox Pro electronic calls.


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Tallyho howler and a sceery distress is a very deadly sound scenario. Unless you can manipulate an electronic caller to work with you calling ........I'd leave it at home . Lots of scenarios where they can work but they don't do the work for you . Buy all the calls you can and practice practice , the call is only 10% of the set .....what you say when calling is the other 90% in my opinion.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Viper1zer0 said:


> Tallyho howler and a sceery distress is a very deadly sound scenario. Unless you can manipulate an electronic caller to work with you calling ........I'd leave it at home . Lots of scenarios where they can work but they don't do the work for you . Buy all the calls you can and practice practice , the call is only 10% of the set .....what you say when calling is the other 90% in my opinion.


You can do more with an electronic call than you can with mouth calls. I would never recommend to anyone that they leave it home. I always take it and mouth calls and would recommend that everyone do the same. Some days electronic calls work and some days mouth calls. As for the Tally-Ho, I would never recommend that call. It is the hardest call I have ever tried to blow. In fact I had to modify the the channel in the tone board to get it to work. Lots of people have had the same issue.


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Again "in my own opinion" when I learned to call/hunt predators there were no electronic 
Callers loaded with sounds ......you learned the "art" of calling predators, which today with so many sounds makes mouth calling scarce. I own anfoxpro, use it in various scenarios , in many different ways, personally I've called dogs both ways , but calling em within a mouth call is something special to be be had.


----------

